# Rotala walllichii stunting issues



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Growth of wallichii stunts after a while at the tip (smaller and smaller leaves until growth stops) and produces new shoots lower down. This happens in about 50% of the stems at any one time. Coloration is good though (pink in daytime and red for last two hours of photoperiod.)

*Tank Specs: *
*Size:* 38 gallon

*Lighting:*
96 W CF @ 7 hours (in back...Rotala in back), 39 W T5 HO @ 2 hours (in front)

*Fitration:* Eheim Ecco (can't remember model no) and Rena XP3

*CO2:* pressurized....30 ppm as per drop checker. Turned off at night and 1 hour before lights one.

*Substrate:* Fluorite

*Fertilization:* EI
1/2 tsp KNO3 Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday
1/8 tsp KH2PO4 Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday
1/8 tsp TE (Plantex CSM+B) Monday, Wednesday, Friday
20 ppm Calcium (Calcium Chloride) and 5 ppm Magnesium (MgSO4) added once a week at 50% water change on Sunday

Any ideas on how to fix the stunting issue?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

R. wallichii seems to do slightly better when I cut back some of the other plants, but I don't think this is entirely the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

No ideas Im sorry I did really well with it for months then it started doing same and I tore it all out... If you can get a new portion I would try that as I dont think this stem plant is as resilient to trimming as others... But as I said I gave up when it stayed crappy for weeks when previously it had done well....


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah I'm on the verge of tearing it out myself lol. 

It did exactly the same thing in my low-tech 72 gallon too. Perhaps you're right about the constant trimming. Too bad because its such a beautiful plant.


----------

